# Columbia 10/33



## Mickeyfinn (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello all! I just picked up a Columbia 10/33 off of Craigslist. This machine is a beast! I am having a problem finding info on these. I keep hearing that they are part of MTD. Hopefully the picture will post. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like a 80's MTD. Do you have a model number. Should be located in the back middle. Like this one.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Any model numbers on it?


----------



## Mickeyfinn (Feb 27, 2016)

Yea it says 965-6 B. Ive searched online but have found nothing about it.


----------



## Mickeyfinn (Feb 27, 2016)

Its got a 10hp Briggs on it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That 12v car battery had better have enough oomph to turn it over :icon-woo:


----------



## Mickeyfinn (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought the same thing about the car battery! The shelf on it seems to be oe, and that battery fits right into it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Last I checked I think a Honda battery was the smallest and fits most of my riders. I use a 51 or 51R for an 80's Honda. They are more expensive but seen to hold up much better for me. The regular lawn and garden seem to only give me two years.
EverStart Maxx Lead Acid Automotive Battery, Group Size 51R - Walmart.com
Nice thing is the car batteries usually have a better warranty.

At least they did up till a few years back when most retailers started cutting way back on them. :sad:


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

your machine probably predates mine ( an 1984 year) judging by the short chute.. briggs might have been offered in the same vintage as mine that i dont know.. but youve got yourself a beast indeed! way to go!


----------



## Mickeyfinn (Feb 27, 2016)

Does yours have a differential axle Marty013? I bought it for only $30!!!!


----------



## Mickeyfinn (Feb 27, 2016)

Turns out this is a 1976 model. It cross references to a MTD 315-960.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Columbia brand name is now owned by MTD.
There are current Columbia snowblowers being made..looks like they might be Canada only models right now..They are the same as any other MTD.

The Columbia brand name on these snowblowers is derived from, and descended from, the Columbia bicycles of the 1880's and 1890's! Through a series of corporate buyouts and changes in company ownership, MTD ended up with the name:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_Manufacturing_Company










Why they use the name now for snowblowers is a mystery..probably just because the own it, and it sounds good!  strange how these things happen..

Scot


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.columbia-canada.com/Manuels/2012/Souffleuses/31AH9775897_12_Ow.pdf


----------

